# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  BPM sans serveur ?

## yann888

Je cherche a dvelopper une application (en Java) qui permettra d'excuter des processus mtier (grossirement des enchainements de Panels). 

Dans la mesure o ces processus sont assez complexes, j'aurais souhait utiliser BPM (Business Process Management) pour les modliser graphiquement et les stocker en XML (par BPEL par exemple). Mais pour xcuter un fichier BPEL, j'ai cru comprendre qu'il tait ncessaire d'utiliser un serveur BPEL, pour orchestrer les web services.
Y-a t'il un autre moyen, avec JBoss/jBPM ou autre, pour xcuter des processus simplement dans une application Java, sans serveur ?
Merci

----------


## XmasRock

n'utilises pas BPEL. Juste jPDL est JBoss jBPM en standalone (comme dans le user guide).

----------


## yann888

merci, je vais regarder a

----------

